# How's the school semester going along with all of you?



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Academically I doing just fine. Passing all my classes. I really enjoy my Comparative Religion class. I really like the discussions. My Physics instructor is funny. My English instructor drives me mad because she's disorganized, and has a ruthless personality. Math is easy but I'm taking it for a reasoning requirement. My Speech class is fun. I just had a speech today and I did well actually and got a warm applause. 

I wanted to join some club or organization but I don't have time. 

School life for me, feels good, because I like the learning and the structure. Gotta have the structure or it will drive me mad.

So how's your school semester going along?


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

If you had asked last Friday I would have said it's going great. But it's gone downhill since then. Skipping classes, failing quizes, not having any idea how to do my homework because I skipped classes... this week has sucked.

Today in my ASL class the teacher told us to practice what we just learned with a partner. The people next to me turned their backs on me and worked with the people on the other side of them, so I was left sitting there alone without anyone to practice with. I almost started crying, I'm crying right now just thinking about it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Well I am really busy, but I think I'm doing pretty good. My classes are pretty difficult and I dropped one yesterday because I didn't like how the professor ran the class. I feel like I will have more time now that I am taking 15 credits and I enjoy most of them to some extent. I am still trying to get involved in some activity and make a friend though.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I hate this term. I can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I hate school.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm withdrawing from my only class because of a specific stressful situation that I'm not ready to handle yet. It's not that big of a deal, seeing how I only was taking the class out of boredom.


----------



## solidusoul (Aug 17, 2006)

Withdrawing from one class, haven't done HW in any of the others. Might get B's if I pull myself together a little though (Though C seems more likely). Let's just say I hate technical schools, and can't wait till I transfer to a more liberal arts college like my community college.

Isolated myself again, except I've kinda been talking to this one girl in one of my classes. Its hard to tell what she thinks of me though, too damn shy to ask her out too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

So far this quarter I withdrew from A.P. World History, which was hard for me to keep up in me, but ironically I liked the subject material, but what can you do :stu . I also have to worry about a stupid-*** Senior Project, that determines whether or not I graduate from high school. Most of the people in my class already have a good idea with what they're going to do, but I want to keep switching to an easier project. Anyways on a lighter note, I've been finding the courage to start conversations with people, and I've found interest in a girl but I sometimes can't talk to her because I'm not a great conversationalist and can't think of anything to say beside "Hi, how are you doing today?" I know that it sounds lame when I say it, but saying it is better than to keep it in and have worrying thoughts about why I didn't say anything.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Started out not so bad, but it's steadily going down hill. I'm struggling because the classes I'm taking require a lot of participation as a determinant of the grade and everyone else seems so confident and eloquent. What's really depressing though is I've noticed that even though my classmates tried to talk to me in the first week, they've now realized I'm an awkward, shy, loner and basically treat me like I don't exist. One part of me feels furious that they're not more understanding, but then again it's probably due to my sa-ish mannerisms that makes them feel uncomfortable around me. I feel miserable :rain , but I'm gonna stick it out and finish no matter what, I've already given up too many times before. :|


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

keem said:


> If you had asked last Friday I would have said it's going great. But it's gone downhill since then. Skipping classes, failing quizes, not having any idea how to do my homework because I skipped classes... this week has sucked.
> 
> Today in my ASL class the teacher told us to practice what we just learned with a partner. The people next to me turned their backs on me and worked with the people on the other side of them, so I was left sitting there alone without anyone to practice with. I almost started crying, I'm crying right now just thinking about it.


 :hug I know what that feels like. I've also come close to breaking down a couple of times this semester.

My semester also started out pretty good, but now I'm starting to get swamped by tests and assignments. I've also become _really _preoccupied with other stuff (ie: girls). Had my first midterm last night and it went terrible. My confidence is shot now, and I just don't feel like sitting down and working anymore. The thought of dropping out has crossed my mind, but it would just screw everything up now.


----------



## Christian (Oct 5, 2006)

It's been okay but I feel it slipping away. Do you ever get the feeling that nothing changes?


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

To be honest, extremely stressful. 
I'll take this class by class 
Logic - don't know, I haven't got the first exam back yet 
History - I couldn't afford the textbook, and the teacher doesn't detail 99% of what's in the test, I'm hanging because it's multiple choice/true-false and the one essay hasn't been to terribly difficult. 
Sociology - bah, quit making me do all this social stuff (ok it's a sociology class...I'm screwed) 
Interpersonal communication - not half bad really. 
English - She reads to us, we talk a bit, we do an essay. Not really bad. 
Spanish - ...I don't quite know how to explain this, but it was the subject of one of my latest triumphs against SA (earlier today). Basically I actually went to see the professor about it, granted I got there before she did, and she called me in, but I went right. 
Outside classes - still hell, the standard stuff really 
Home - I'd rather not talk about it. 
Social - doesn't exist. 

Not to mention that lately I've had this huge mental block to get over, so far I haven't been successful.


----------



## SBCY (Jul 23, 2006)

I can't wait for it to end honestly. It seems like no matter how hard I study I'm always behind, and my GPA is constantly on my mind. My entire future depends on that two digit number. It's like a constant burden I have to carry around, knowing that everything I've worked for up until now will have been meaningless if I don't meet these specific requirements for grad school. This is just a very stressful time of year with midterms coming up. Socializing is pretty much the last thing on my already cluttered mind. School is just... depressing.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

It's been pretty easy. Except..

Communications! Ugh! Pretty much everyday we have some sort of activity to get everyone used to being on the spot and thinking of stuff to say. I can tell that throughout college, especially since my major is in mechanical engineering, that I will have a lot of group work and presentations, and that this Comm. class will help for that. But still, Communications is scary! On the first day we had to go up and give a short speech about outselves! I don't remember what I even said. I wonder what everyone what have thought if I said, "Hi, I'm Louis. I have absolutely no life and hardly any friends. I like video games, music, and being alone. Prepare to feel uncomfortable around me!"


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> It's been pretty easy. Except..
> 
> Communications! Ugh! Pretty much everyday we have some sort of activity to get everyone used to being on the spot and thinking of stuff to say. I can tell that throughout college, especially since my major is in mechanical engineering, that I will have a lot of group work and presentations, and that this Comm. class will help for that. But still, Communications is scary!


Ain't that the truth.

I'm an electrical engineer, and none of my engineering/math classes are too bad this quarter, but my technical writing class is killing me. We work in groups practically every class, and they make us write way to much stuff. It's like being in freshman english again but about a thousand times worse. In fact I have a five page paper due tomorrow that I should probably get working on... :mum


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not doing tremendously well in Calc III, probably because I missed the first three classes and skipped the last three. :um 

The horizon looks brighter. I found a book at Barnes and Noble that should be able to help me, to some extent. Now if I can only muster the motivation to crack it.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

So far I've been getting good scores on things. Things are looking up.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

urgh....I feel like I'm burnt out. I have two more semesters after this one to go. I have no idea how I'm going to pull this off.


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm definitely stressed out a good amount, i'm going to reccomend to my doctor that we up my ativan level. it's been kind of depressing, because i took a semester off, and all my friends graduated, so i only have a few friends in the area, and i don't get to see them much because either i'm doing work or they're doing work. i'm a guy, and i live with six girls, and i don't love it. i miss living with my friends.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> I'm not doing tremendously well in Calc III, probably because I missed the first three classes and skipped the last three. :um
> 
> The horizon looks brighter. I found a book at Barnes and Noble that should be able to help me, to some extent. Now if I can only muster the motivation to crack it.
> 
> ...


I hate that when you miss the first few classes always screws me up for the first few weeks if not the first half semester.

I have a 105% in my psych and about a 95% in my other psych class, logic i have a B and political sci i have a A. Those will likely be my final grades as well. This semester socially, i feel great. But i haven't asked any girls out yet though... got a new girl housemate but not going to try with her cause if that goes south then we'll still have to live together and all.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

As of now? Terrible.


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

Restless Mind said:


> As of now? Terrible.


what happened?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 25, 2005)

assignments + multiple research essays = behind in all my readings/little sleep/exhausted 

:sigh


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm a little further behind than I want to be. I'm pulling an A in Multi-Calc, barely an A in Chemistry and a B in Biology. The grades in chem and bio are basically a result of me being a good crammer. I don't think it's too late for me to actually learn the material and pull all A's if I work my *** off. And I'm experiencing burn out.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

TheContrary said:


> Restless Mind said:
> 
> 
> > As of now? Terrible.
> ...


Speech class. Enough said.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

pretty much a nightmare...im going to drop out either this semester or next


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

If I don't finish my essay by 10:30am this morning, it's almost certain I will fail english. I'm losing more and more points in my other classes and I'm behind on the material. 

I'm applying for Disability A.S.A.P. I don't see how it can really help now though.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

It's my first semester as a full-time science student. It has been a while since I've had to do this much studying, so I'm feeling very overwhelmed and out of place among all the science geeks and nerds (they make it look so easy). 

I have to withdraw from one class cuz I need more time for my other classes. The other ones are prereqs for next semester so I *have* to stay and do reasonably well in them *sigh*. This semester would be a lot easier if I had better instructors, that's for sure.

Anyway, good luck with the rest of the semester, everyone. Don't worry too much; more than 1/2 the semester is left, so there's still plenty of time to "catch up".


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

horrible. academically horrible (3 F's and a D and 2 C's!!!!!), socially horrible. I'm a complete mess.


----------

